# 11401-59



## genawaller (Jan 16, 2012)

We did a mole removal for one pt, 7 removals in 7 different parts of the body.  Should I use the 59 modifier on the 6?


----------



## Shay2025 (Jan 16, 2012)

i believe you should


----------



## missy874 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes, under the description for modifier 59 "separate lesion" is indicated.


----------



## daharden (Jan 19, 2012)

Unfortunately you will only get paid for 3.


----------

